# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Help with Media on Filstar XP2



## bebop (Jul 8, 2003)

I just mine and its very quiet its like its never there... anyway the only media that comes with it is the foam and the carbon, I only put the foam in what else can I put in there that will not remove trace elements?


----------



## bebop (Jul 8, 2003)

I just mine and its very quiet its like its never there... anyway the only media that comes with it is the foam and the carbon, I only put the foam in what else can I put in there that will not remove trace elements?


----------



## bebop (Jul 8, 2003)

which chemical and biological media do I need with this filter?


----------



## bebop (Jul 8, 2003)

I got coices for chemical Bio-Chem Zorb, Phos-Zorb, Nitra-Zorb I don't understand this and which is good for plants?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I would not use any of them. If you want something else in the filter you can get some bio-balls, ceramic media, or lava rock. And make sure you don't run the filter all the time with the white pad in it as the pad will clog quickly and cause problems with your filter.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## bebop (Jul 8, 2003)

Or do I even need these...


----------



## bebop (Jul 8, 2003)

Rex, you have the XP2 right which media do you use


----------



## Guttboy (Jul 27, 2003)

I have an XP3 and am using the foam pads in the first two baskets. in the third I am using porous ceramic tubes that you can get at PETSMART...and on top I am using the white fine pad...rationale is that I have dust from planting today and will remove that puppy later in the week.

Mike

100Gallon/Rena Filstar XP3/Icecap660 with 4x4' Ge Aquarays/Flourite Gravel mix/Malaysian driftwood


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

bebop,

In the bottom of the bottom basket, use the 2 20ppi sponges(coarse), then the divider, then on top of that use the 2 30ppi sponges(fine). In the top basket in the bottom use Biochem Stars or Ceramic Rings. In the very top of the top basket use the white micro filtration pad as needed. Only if you need to polish, then remove it when you finish.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2003)

bebop,

This is just general tip on how forum works.

*There is a button on the bottom of your reply window called EDIT. You can edit your posts and add additional comments/questions to them if noone read them yet. This will make it more organized, instead of having 5 seperate questions.*


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

In my XP-2 I have ceramic media and the coarse sponge in the bottom basket. It the top basket I have the fine sponge and some lava rock. I don't normally run the polishing pad or any chemical media.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------

